# where does it snow a lot



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

mt. baker in washington got 1,140 inches in 98-99 season


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

This week its going to be whistler!

Whistler 6 Day Snow Forecast & Skiing Weather for 2284 m - Snow-Forecast.com


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

jordan2734 said:


> mt. baker in washington got 1,140 inches in 98-99 season


Mt. Baker is considered one of the snowiest places on earth


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Baker might technically get the most snow but there are plenty of resorts that arent exactly short on snowfall. It can be a bit dull when it snows all day every day for a week and your stuck with bitter cold and crap visibility the whole time.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

Have you considered Alaska?


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

The highest seasonal total snowfall ever measured was at Mount Baker Ski Area, outside of Bellingham, Washington in the United States during the 1998–1999 season. 
It received 1,140 inches (29 m) of snow, surpassing the previous record holder, Mount Rainier, Washington, which during the 1971–1972 season received 1,122 in. (28.5 m) of snow.
*Guinness World Records list the world’s largest snowflakes as those of January 1887 at Fort Keogh, Montana;. allegedly one measured 15 inches (38 cm) wide.*

Catch that shit on your tongue!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

thank you thank you, really appreciate it.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Nothing like getting so much snow that the mountain has to close down!!!! Been there once or twice. 1100 inches is ridiculous!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Wolf Creek in CO
Hope that snow keeps up at whistler, goin in march!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

somebodyelse5 said:


> Wolf Creek in CO
> Hope that snow keeps up at whistler, goin in march!


It snows in whistler in march?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Williamramos said:


> It snows in whistler in march?


I dont know if itll be fresh pow then but they will be some snow for sure. they get snow pretty late


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Reede said:


> Baker might technically get the most snow but there are plenty of resorts that arent exactly short on snowfall. It can be a bit dull when it snows all day every day for a week and your stuck with bitter cold and crap visibility the whole time.


:dunno: have you ever had this problem?...ur the smrt one...only us retards would be out there having some dull fun


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Williamramos said:


> Hey, I dunno if this topic is supposed to be here but this looks like it. Can someone tell me what ski resort in North America where it snows the most? Thanks


Wherever I'm _not_ going usually gets dumped on. Got a pretty perfect record in that regard, except for last year we got decent snow in QC.

Jackson Hole, 2008 - no snow until our last day at Targhee.
Lake Tahoe, 2007 - no snow & bitter cold, "early season" conditions in late January.
Whistler, 2006 - hadn't snowed in two effing weeks, ice everywhere.
Park City, 2005 - 8-10" first day, whiteout/cold followed by _rain_ for the rest of my trip.
Winter Park, 2004 - no snow for 4 days we were there.

My advice: go anywhere I'm not going


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Reede said:


> Baker might technically get the most snow but there are plenty of resorts that arent exactly short on snowfall. It can be a bit dull when it snows all day every day for a week and your stuck with bitter cold and crap visibility the whole time.


actually, last week in Tahoe was just fine, thank you.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Williamramos said:


> It snows in whistler in march?


we often get pow dumps in CA in March. I had a 8" pow day at Kirkwood in mid-march last year


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

iirc, last year or perhaps the prior one, the hill got a 16" dump a week after it closed...the first week in May


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

*Where does it snow a lot*

Mt.Baker specifically get the most snow but there are plenty of resorts that arent exactly short on snowfall. It can be a bit dull when it snows all day every day for a week and your stuck with bitter cold and crap visibility the whole time.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

the best "gears"? lol. too funny.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

zakk said:


> we often get pow dumps in CA in March. I had a 8" pow day at Kirkwood in mid-march last year


Had 18 inches over 3 days last year the first week of April in Kirkwood. Three weeks later we got 18 inches over 3 days in Snowbird. Spring dumps are amazing!!!! I may just completely stop riding December, January, and February and save all of my days off for March and April!


----------

